# Aztec Factory



## Hexjibber (May 29, 2020)

Aztec Factory built on FuzzDog Filth Fack board.

This was a request from a mate and I’d not built one before despite being curious about them. Have to say I loved it when I fired it up! Knarly fuzzy goodness! Added the fat switch for extra boeuf. Need to build my own one now! Think I might go for the more knobs version though.

Reverse etched and painted then glitter sprayed


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 29, 2020)

The peal looks great and your how to etch tutorial is really incredible. Anyone even considering doing this technique needs to read that a few times.


----------



## Hexjibber (May 29, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> The peal looks great and your how to etch tutorial is really incredible. Anyone even considering doing this technique needs to read that a few times.



Thanks!  Glad the etching tutorial has proved useful, it seems to have helped out a good few people since I wrote it 9 or so years ago, didn't really imagine that at the time!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 29, 2020)

WOW!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 29, 2020)

So good!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 29, 2020)

Stunning! Looks better than commercial pedals! 
True artistry man...hats off to you!


----------



## cooder (May 30, 2020)

Most excellent!


----------



## Barry (May 30, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 2, 2020)

Superb as always


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks super awesome, how does it sound?


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 10, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks super awesome, how does it sound?



Cheers! It sounds great, I was surprised how much I liked it actually but then also not surprised if that makes sense?! It was a build for a friend but think I will be making an 8 knob variant for myself soon!


----------

